# Does anyone elses cat scratch the wall?



## Aoi (Jun 15, 2014)

When Miu goes litter box instead of covering her poop she scratches the wall. She's always done it since she was a baby. Does anyone else's cat do this? I thought getting a bigger litter box would help as Luka really needed one as he was way too big for the ones we had, but she still scratches the wall and leaves her poop uncovered.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow does that too. He scratches the the sides of the box on the INSIDE, then he scratches the sides of the box on the OUTside... then he scratches the floor around the litter box, then he scratches the wall behind the litter box.... but never do his dainty feet dig into the litter and cover the actual mess.

My box is huge, a 30 gallon rubbermade storage tub. It's plenty big, he's just doofy to cover. When he comes out either Book or neelix go in and cover it up for him.


----------



## Aoi (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah I have noticed when Luka uses it he covers up Miu's poops when he is scraping. But she won't touch it. I got bigger trays because poor Luka was struggling to fit in the kitten boxes as he is just so big now, not fat, very lean 7lbs and only turning 5 months tomorrow! where as Miu is only a teeny tiny 4lbs cat and will be 6 months in about 2 and a bit weeks. 
I'm glad Miu isn't the only silly bug around! lol.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When Charlee does this, I think it's to get the litter (and whatever) off her feet. She only does it when she poops.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I always stop to watch MowMow and admire the whole "Oh God, Oh God, Oh God... Gross Gross Gross Gross Gross" attitude he exudes when he does it.

Dude, it's YOUR poo.....


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lottie has always scratched the walls, floor.... basically everything except what is relevant. Now, out of our nine, six copy her and do the same - one largely goes outdoors and the other two have had little exposure so far to her technique but I fear will follow sooner or later1


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

My rainbow kitty would cover his stuff then scratches the wall. I used to have flatten cardboard boxes taped to the walls (back end and side of litter box was against two walls). It was cheaper to replace cardboard.


----------



## Aoi (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah she scratches the pc table and the wall. I haven't wallpapered it yet and tbh I think I will get one of those flat board scratchers to put there because honestly, don't want scratchy paws on the new wall paper. I should really get one for my bed too, Luka has shredded the end of it! lol At least (touch wood) they do not like the sofa and it is in tact still.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

When Simba uses the box, he jumps right out and scratches the floor all around. We have either tarps or vinyl tablecloths under ALL boxes because he likes to pee beside the box too. The girls usually jump right in and spend the next 15 minutes digging around burying his mess for him, giving him "looks" while they do so. Mystik will do her business, bury it, and then go to the nearest doorway and try to scratch up the door frame. Not sure if she is trying to assert herself as her "little brother" is now bigger than her.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I never have watched my cats poop - they put a "do not disturb sign" on the door.


----------



## Aoi (Jun 15, 2014)

It's hard not to hear Miu scratching, she is very LOUD about it lol.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a couple that do this plus my Billy used to do it to the point where he was scratching the wallpaper. I put up plexiglass on the wall.


----------



## Aoi (Jun 15, 2014)

They are silly sometimes aren't they? I think Luka is the naughty cheeky one but Miu has her own little cheeky things she does too.


----------

